# 40th Annual CHICANO PARK DAY Celebration



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*40th* Annual Chicano Park Day Celebration
*Saturday, April 24, 2010- 10am-5pm*

*Chicano Park* Under The Bridge...It's going to be another Firme Day In San Diego Califas. 

Who's going? 

Get there EARLY if you plan to attend! 

FREE MENUDO THE NEXT DAY AT Luzitas Taco Shop! 

We'll kick off *"The X-Man's Sunday Morning Menudo"* the following day.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Always a Firme event, can't wait! uffin:


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

STREETLOW MAGAZINE COVERAGE FROM 39TH ANNUAL 

CHICANO PARK DAY LATIN PRIDE CC EL PASO TX WILL BE THERE


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY CC ...WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR FOR SHURE...


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 2 2010, 10:29 AM~16161135
> *GROUPE WILL BE ATTENDING.  :thumbsup:*


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

MISSED LAST YEARS, HOPE TO MAKE THIS YEARS SHOW!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Is there going to be the anti white sentiment like last year?

Yeah, I said it!


----------



## shakyj60 (Jan 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jan 2 2010, 04:14 PM~16163060
> *Is there going to be the anti white sentiment like last year?
> 
> Yeah, I said it!
> *


that radio station 92.5 is anti-white, so why should you be surprised?


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shakyj60_@Jan 2 2010, 03:45 PM~16163302
> *that radio station 92.5 is anti-white, so why should you be surprised?
> *


 :0


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shakyj60_@Jan 2 2010, 04:45 PM~16163302
> *that radio station 92.5 is anti-white, so why should you be surprised?
> *



How ?


----------



## shakyj60 (Jan 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jan 2 2010, 04:55 PM~16163397
> *How ?
> *


Perhaps non-inclusive would have been a better word.


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jan 2 2010, 04:14 PM~16163060
> *Is there going to be the anti white sentiment like last year?
> 
> Yeah, I said it!
> *



Shit.. last years show was one of the best shows I have been too..  either way my white ass is gonna be there.. :0 

hopefully rolling my 64 all the way from Santa Ana ... Let the haters hate, and the lowriders celebrate.. :biggrin: 

Forget the color lines.. its all about lowriding and enjoying the rides, the food, and the San Diego Ladies.. :cheesy:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Jan 2 2010, 05:05 PM~16163472
> *Shit.. last years show was one of the best shows I have been too..  either way my white ass is gonna be there..  :0
> 
> hopefully rolling my 64 all the way from Santa Ana ...  Let the haters hate, and the lowriders celebrate..  :biggrin:
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## shakyj60 (Jan 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Jan 2 2010, 05:05 PM~16163472
> *Shit.. last years show was one of the best shows I have been too..  either way my white ass is gonna be there..  :0
> 
> hopefully rolling my 64 all the way from Santa Ana ...  Let the haters hate, and the lowriders celebrate..  :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

this aint a carshow right its a celebration


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Jan 2 2010, 07:20 PM~16164524
> *this aint a carshow right its a celebration
> *


YUP.... :biggrin: JUST A YEARLY CELEBRATION...


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 2 2010, 10:29 AM~16161135
> *40th Annual Chicano Park Day Celebration
> Saturday, April 24, 2010- 10am-5pm
> 
> ...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

ANY MORE EVENTS COMMING UP IN SD,POST THEM UP...


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 2 2010, 10:29 AM~16161135
> *INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE............................
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

*To The Top!!* :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

El novita va a estar ahi 

Tiempo CC Tijuana 

Presente


----------



## eastlos76cadi (Jan 4, 2010)

Can't wait for this show. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Jan 2 2010, 05:05 PM~16163472
> *Shit.. last years show was one of the best shows I have been too..  either way my white ass is gonna be there..  :0
> 
> hopefully rolling my 64 all the way from Santa Ana ...  Let the haters hate, and the lowriders celebrate..  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)

* :thumbsup: T :thumbsup: T :thumbsup: T*


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

:biggrin: G UNIT


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jan 3 2010, 12:21 AM~16166817
> *INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE............................
> 
> 
> ...


 15 + RANFLAS FLYING PLAQUES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shakyj60_@Jan 2 2010, 05:45 PM~16163302
> *that radio station 92.5 is anti-white, so why should you be surprised?
> *


CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG ????? IT'S FREAKIN' 2010 !!!!!!


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jan 8 2010, 09:25 AM~16224585
> *CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG ????? IT'S FREAKIN' 2010 !!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jan 8 2010, 08:23 AM~16224569
> *15 + RANFLAS FLYING PLAQUES  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAY BUEYYYYYYYYYYY :biggrin:


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

MUSTANG SALLI and her pony will MOST DEFINETLY be in the house for this event.............look FORWARD to kicking it with all of my old friends and the new ones active in San Diego's lowrider communities.............!!!!!!!!!!




 MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

X man you know ill be there early again this year. Sally, will be good to see you & your ride again.


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

hope my car will be done before the show. :x:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jan 9 2010, 02:17 AM~16234273
> *X man you know ill be there early again this year. Sally, will be good to see you & your ride again.
> *


 :biggrin: 


*40th* Annual Chicano Park Day Celebration
*Saturday, April 24, 2010- 10am-5pm*

*Chicano Park* Under The Bridge...It's going to be another Firme Day In San Diego Califas. 

Who's going? 

Get there EARLY if you plan to attend! 

FREE MENUDO THE NEXT DAY AT Luzitas Taco Shop! 

We'll kick off *"The X-Man's Sunday Morning Menudo"* the following day. 

Get the car done!wsrider


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

LADIES </span>will there...looking forward to another beautiful day in San Diego...</span>


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: 
im ready for another long ride


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

LATIN PRIDE CC FROM EL PASO TX READY FOR LONG DRIVE

730 MILES WE WON'T MISS IT.


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

T T T


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN PRIDE CC_@Jan 11 2010, 07:24 PM~16258892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT !!!!!


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot:


----------



## W.S. OG Media (Jan 12, 2010)

*We do shirts for all kinds of events, people and companies...need shirts for your show? For the staff, your members or to sell? Get at me and let me see what we can do for you...

GAMBLE
[email protected]
*


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jan 11 2010, 04:24 PM~16257501
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> im ready for another long ride
> 
> ...



Well my ride is not as long...

pero ahi estare este anio


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Jan 12 2010, 11:26 PM~16274904
> *Well my ride is not as long...
> 
> pero ahi estare este anio
> *



pos haber que me dice el pinche migra esta vez , la vez pasada me cancelo mi visa pero me dejo pasar el cabron :angry:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jan 13 2010, 12:16 PM~16278343
> *pos haber que me dice el pinche migra esta vez , la vez pasada me cancelo mi visa pero me dejo pasar el cabron :angry:
> *




a cabron p k te la cancelo???


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Jan 13 2010, 09:33 PM~16285441
> *a cabron p k te la cancelo???
> *


porque la visa estaba quebradita de una esquina, y me la hizo de pedo , la bronca es que aun le faltaban 3 años para vencerse , y pos ni pex , la tuve que renovar.


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

Pinches migras mamilas... la mia estaba asi tambien y una pinche vieja la jalo y la despego como a la mitad pero a mi me valioy la deje asi haste que se vencio jajajaja

Vamonos a San Luis Rasa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


alla no piden pasaporte :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Jan 14 2010, 01:42 PM~16291297
> *Pinches migras mamilas... la mia estaba asi tambien y una pinche vieja la jalo y la despego como a la mitad pero a mi me valioy la deje asi haste que se vencio jajajaja
> 
> Vamonos a San Luis Rasa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 tu si les puedes mentar la madre a los migras , yo no , porque luego me mandan a alcatraz los cabrones. :biggrin:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

X-man dont forget we need lots O sunshine just like last year :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jan 14 2010, 07:37 PM~16294776
> *X-man dont forget we need lots O sunshine just like last year  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jan 14 2010, 05:36 PM~16292892
> *tu si les puedes mentar la madre a los migras , yo no , porque luego me mandan a alcatraz los cabrones.  :biggrin:
> *



ni madres me kitan la mica!!!!

pero me la pelan los weyes la ultima vez solo me preguntaron x los mofles jaja


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

WHAT'S HAPNIN FELLAS? CAN'T WAIT TILL 4/24/2010 I FOUND SOME VIDS ON YOUTUBE YOU MIGHT ENJOY. THEY GAVE ME REINFORCEMENT AS TO WHY WE CELEBRATE CHICANO PARK DAY. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE. MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AND THOSE INVOLVED THAT MAKE THIS POSSIBLE. GRACIAS. 

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/beC0kFzsdSs&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/beC0kFzsdSs&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object> 

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/q1Upzodz7cs&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/q1Upzodz7cs&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Jan 16 2010, 03:28 PM~16310465
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT FOR CHICANO PARK CELEBRATION......2010 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jan 23 2010, 01:13 PM~16385796
> *TTT FOR CHICANO PARK CELEBRATION......2010 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)

*T :thumbsup:
T :thumbsup: 
T :thumbsup: *


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

myspace.com/impalasmagazine


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jan 14 2010, 08:37 PM~16294776
> *X-man dont forget we need lots O sunshine just like last year  :biggrin:
> *


40 years~ It's gonna be a GREAT DAY IN SAN DIEGO!


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll be there gives me a reason to go vist my family!


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

San Diego is such a beautiful city. When I was there playing college baseball. I went to see a Padres game at The Murph when Fernando Valenzuela was playing with the Padres! I was starstuck!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 27 2010, 12:59 AM~16425941
> *I'll be there gives me a reason to go vist my family!
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup: 

Come on down and enjoy Chicano Park and please bring the familia! 

40th will be extra special this year.


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 27 2010, 08:04 PM~16435089
> *uffin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Come on down and enjoy Chicano Park and please bring the familia!
> ...







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## AMIGOSCARCLUBSD (Jan 30, 2010)

This year the car show will be pre registration only due to limited space for application and more information and rules go to chicano-park.org or click on this link. http://calacapress.com/cpsc/CPDayCarShow2010.pdf 

Thanks from AmigoS Car Club


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELGORDO_@Jan 25 2010, 12:56 AM~16401350
> *T :thumbsup:
> T :thumbsup:
> T :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Feb 2 2010, 07:37 PM~16492698
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


JUST FOUND OUT THAT KLIQUE C.C. S.D. WILL HAVE AN AFTER PARTY AT THE VFW UP THE STREET FROM CHICANO PARK AFTER THE SHOW...     INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL BE THERE..!!


----------



## AMIGOSCARCLUBSD (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Feb 5 2010, 11:55 AM~16521605
> *JUST FOUND OUT THAT KLIQUE C.C. S.D. WILL HAVE AN AFTER PARTY AT THE VFW UP THE STREET FROM CHICANO PARK AFTER THE SHOW...         INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL BE THERE..!!
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 26 2010, 08:34 PM~16422837
> *40 years~  It's gonna be a GREAT DAY IN SAN DIEGO!
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

FREE MENUDO THE NEXT DAY AT Luzitas Taco Shop! [/b]

We'll kick off *"The X-Man's Sunday Morning Menudo"* the following day.


----------



## AMIGOS64 (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## AMIGOS64 (Feb 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMIGOSCARCLUBSD_@Jan 31 2010, 11:29 AM~16467950
> *This year the car show will be pre registration only due to limited space for application and more information and rules go to chicano-park.org or click on this link. http://calacapress.com/cpsc/CPDayCarShow2010.pdf
> 
> Thanks from AmigoS Car Club
> *


Dont forget to pre register :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMIGOS64_@Feb 7 2010, 08:52 PM~16543632
> *Dont forget to pre register  :biggrin:
> *


is there a limit on how many cars the city is gonna allow?


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## AMIGOS64 (Feb 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Feb 10 2010, 04:42 PM~16574801
> *is there a limit on how many cars the city is gonna allow?
> *


Whats up John ? The reason is that past few years we had to turn cars away , this way if you drive there hopfully your registered and you'll get in. And also the police and fire marshall are getting stricter.


----------



## AMIGOS64 (Feb 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Feb 10 2010, 05:10 PM~16575123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMIGOS64_@Feb 10 2010, 08:52 PM~16577765
> *Whats up John ? The reason is that past few years we had to turn cars away , this way if you drive there  hopfully your registered and you'll get in. And also the police and fire marshall are getting stricter.
> *



orale! i'll send mine out this weekend  

how you been big homie? hope all is well,
see you at the park :biggrin:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

hey tijuanero hay k pre- registrarnos k no...

yo mandare el mio el lunes... ya k les diga a los del club pa ver kien se apunta


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Feb 10 2010, 09:57 PM~16578539
> *orale! i'll send mine out this weekend
> 
> how you been big homie? hope all is well,
> ...



kiubo chevyjohn

:h5:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: T.T.T :rimshot:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Feb 10 2010, 10:48 PM~16579795
> *hey tijuanero hay k pre- registrarnos k no...
> 
> yo mandare el mio el lunes... ya k les diga a los del club pa ver kien se apunta
> *



a chingao y cual es el ultimo dia para registrarse para los que cruzamos de pollos de aca de TJ a SD?


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

kiubo amigos64...

when is the last day???


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Feb 11 2010, 12:57 PM~16583706
> *kiubo amigos64...
> 
> when is the last day???
> *


X2


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jan 8 2010, 10:23 AM~16224569
> *15 + RANFLAS FLYING PLAQUES  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


INDIVIDUALS C.C. HAS REGISTERED ALL OUR RANFLAS...!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## AMIGOS64 (Feb 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Feb 11 2010, 12:57 PM~16583706
> *kiubo amigos64...
> 
> when is the last day???
> *


Hey whats up novita62 and TRAFFIC-LAC ? there is no date but we only have 300 spaces so when there gone thats it. So sooner is better.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

IMPERIALS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE. THAT SHOW HAS ALWAYS BEEN A GOOD SHOW. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Feb 16 2010, 03:33 PM~16631410
> *IMPERIALS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE. THAT SHOW HAS ALWAYS BEEN A GOOD SHOW. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Q-VO JAMIE......WE'LL TRY TO MAKE IT FOR THAT SHOW, I MISSED LAST YEARS SHOW I HEARD IT WAS A GOOD ONE TOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Feb 16 2010, 03:33 PM~16631410
> *IMPERIALS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE. THAT SHOW HAS ALWAYS BEEN A GOOD SHOW. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

ROYAL IMAGE CC LA WILL COME ALL OUT THIS YEAR ONLY ONE LAST YEAR HE SAID ITS AN EVENT NOT TO B MISSED


----------



## AMIGOS64 (Feb 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Feb 16 2010, 08:32 PM~16634415
> *ROYAL IMAGE CC LA WILL COME ALL OUT THIS YEAR ONLY ONE LAST YEAR HE SAID ITS AN EVENT NOT TO B MISSED
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 16 2010, 08:54 PM~16633765
> *Q-VO JAMIE......WE'LL TRY TO MAKE IT FOR THAT SHOW, I MISSED LAST YEARS SHOW I HEARD IT WAS A GOOD ONE TOO!!! :biggrin:
> *


I will see you there.


----------



## panther67 (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

Do you have any vendor booths available for this event? If so i would like more info. on a booth Please. Thank you Mike Elite


----------



## AMIGOS64 (Feb 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJMikeElite_@Feb 19 2010, 12:02 AM~16658565
> *Do you have any vendor booths available for this event? If so i would like more info. on a booth Please. Thank you Mike Elite
> *


Here you go click on link http://calacapress.com/cpsc/pdfs/CPD2010VendorAppl&Map.pdf
:biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## AMIGOSCARCLUBSD (Jan 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AMIGOSCARCLUBSD_@Jan 31 2010, 10:29 AM~16467950
> *This year the car show will be pre registration only due to limited space for application and more information and rules go to chicano-park.org or click on this link. http://calacapress.com/cpsc/CPDayCarShow2010.pdf
> 
> Thanks from AmigoS Car Club
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD (Apr 17, 2008)

My 63ss will be there if its done!



Mr.Memo


----------



## AMIGOS64 (Feb 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SilverStarLimoSD_@Feb 22 2010, 10:35 PM~16695833
> *My 63ss will be there if its done!
> Mr.Memo
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMIGOS64_@Feb 23 2010, 08:59 PM~16706028
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


* :wave: :wave: Hi Bear how r u ? see u @ Chicano Park  *


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SilverStarLimoSD_@Feb 22 2010, 10:35 PM~16695833
> *My 63ss will be there if its done!
> Mr.Memo
> *



It's done...stop the bs/ :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 24 2010, 05:31 PM~16713889
> *It's done...stop the bs/  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## AMIGOS64 (Feb 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Feb 24 2010, 11:27 AM~16711377
> * :wave:  :wave: Hi Bear how r u ? see u @ Chicano Park
> *


Hi Lori !!!
:wave: :wave:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

move in times?

is there a specific order for
move-in? (like the indoor show)

if your pre-registered
are you guaranteed a spot?


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

T T T


----------



## supremestyles pres (Jan 10, 2009)

supreme styles c.c. of SAN DIEGO will be there


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Feb 26 2010, 12:01 PM~16733930
> *move in times?
> 
> is there a specific order for
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Dukes will be there :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

WE'LL BE THERE TOO :wave:


----------



## AMIGOS64 (Feb 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Feb 26 2010, 12:01 PM~16733930
> *move in times?
> 
> is there a specific order for
> ...


Whats up John ? Pre registration guarantys a spot . It's first come first serve on were you park. Move in time is 6:00 am till 9:30 am day of show. The reason for pre reg is in the past we have had to turn away cars on the day of show so we want to prevent that.


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 2 2010, 11:29 AM~16161135
> *40th Annual Chicano Park Day Celebration
> Saturday, April 24, 2010- 10am-5pm
> 
> ...


How you doing Xman, this is Rags to Riches yeah, the Magenta 62 rag. I will be at Chicano Park Day Celebration. Thats on my list of places to be for the 2010. I hope you can make it down to the U.S. Motorsports Challenge show Im doin this year. Let me know what you think brother. Its good to know you are still doing the lowrider thing you are a positive force for our cluture, keep up the awesome work "Xman".
Joseph :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMIGOS64_@Mar 2 2010, 09:02 AM~16770705
> *Whats up John ? Pre registration guarantys a spot . It's first come first serve on were you park. Move in time is 6:00 am till 9:30 am day of show. The reason for pre reg is in the past we have had to turn away cars on the day of show so we want to prevent that.
> *



right on homie GRACIAS!!

just want to make sure i can sleep in a little :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Mar 2 2010, 08:53 AM~16771139
> *right on homie GRACIAS!!
> 
> just want to make sure i can sleep in a little :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

Last year i was the last one there




















> _Originally posted by AMIGOS64_@Mar 2 2010, 08:02 AM~16770705
> *Whats up John ? Pre registration guarantys a spot . It's first come first serve on were you park. Move in time is 6:00 am till 9:30 am day of show. The reason for pre reg is in the past we have had to turn away cars on the day of show so we want to prevent that.
> *


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

o sea que tengo que levantarme mas temprano


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Mar 2 2010, 07:50 PM~16776767
> *o sea que tengo que levantarme mas temprano
> *



mejor crusar la noche antes :0  :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Mar 2 2010, 07:23 PM~16777281
> *mejor crusar la noche antes :0    :biggrin:
> *



SIMON LUCIO..........Y PUEDES PISTIAR TODA LA NOCHE CON NOSOTROS.....
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Mar 2 2010, 07:23 PM~16777281
> *mejor crusar la noche antes :0    :biggrin:
> *



si , no hay de otra.


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Mar 2 2010, 07:27 PM~16777353
> *SIMON LUCIO..........Y PUEDES PISTIAR TODA LA NOCHE CON NOSOTROS.....
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



entonces voy preparando mi slepping bag. :cheesy:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Mar 2 2010, 07:29 PM~16777387
> *entonces voy preparando mi slepping bag.  :cheesy:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Mar 2 2010, 08:27 PM~16777353
> *YA VALIO MADRE!!!!!!!! :around: :around: :barf: :barf: :420: :420:*


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Mar 2 2010, 08:07 PM~16777903
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

uta
party y no invitan.......


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Mar 3 2010, 10:43 PM~16791822
> *uta
> party y no invitan.......
> *



tu no te aguites , ya estas en la lista tambien :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Mar 2 2010, 10:07 PM~16777903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


vamos andar como 'zombies' todo el dia del show..por andar pisteando todo la noche anterior... :around: :around: :drama: :drama:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :run: :naughty: :rimshot: :sprint: :h5:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nu Image Car Club will be there fo Sho.....


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Mar 4 2010, 10:06 AM~16794830
> *vamos andar como 'zombies' todo el dia del show..por andar pisteando todo la noche anterior... :around:  :around:  :drama:  :drama:
> *



zombies??? todavia pedos... :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Mar 4 2010, 10:49 AM~16795634
> *zombies??? todavia pedos... :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY CC..WILL BE INTHE HOUSE..TTT


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Amigos CC do you know roughly how many spots are left ?


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

GOT MY SPOTS ON LOCK!  SUPREME STYLES CC IS THERE!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Feb 15 2010, 09:54 PM~16622924
> *INDIVIDUALS C.C. HAS REGISTERED ALL OUR RANFLAS...!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

SAN DIEGO CC WILL BE THERE!! :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

Tiempo CC tj ira.. bueno el novita nomas jejeje


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Mar 5 2010, 08:39 PM~16809493
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AMIGOS64 (Feb 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Mar 5 2010, 09:05 AM~16804451
> *Amigos CC do you know roughly how many spots are left ?
> *


About 150 as of today.


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Amigos64 TY for the reply. Looking forward to a good time.


----------



## AMIGOS64 (Feb 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Mar 6 2010, 11:38 PM~16817705
> *Amigos64 TY for the reply. Looking forward to a good time.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AMIGOS64_@Mar 9 2010, 07:31 AM~16837000
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHATS THE REGISTRATION FEE......LMK..THANX


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 9 2010, 12:56 PM~16839672
> *WHATS THE REGISTRATION FEE......LMK..THANX
> *



$20!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 2 2010, 11:29 AM~16161135
> *40th Annual Chicano Park Day Celebration
> Saturday, April 24, 2010- 10am-5pm
> 
> ...



:run: :run: :run: :h5:


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

TTT!

just sent a couple of pre-reg's in so hopefully we made it.


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

PRESTIGE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE FROM IMPERIAL,CA


----------



## AMIGOS64 (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## AMIGOS64 (Feb 11, 2007)

SOLD OUT


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIMPLE GREEN 52_@Mar 9 2010, 06:03 PM~16841970
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## esco64 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMIGOS64_@Mar 19 2010, 10:08 AM~16936945
> *SOLD OUT
> *


:run: :run: :run: !!!!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMIGOS64_@Mar 19 2010, 10:08 AM~16936945
> *SOLD OUT
> *


for reals!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: 

dammmmmmmmm!!!
what's the total count?


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Mar 19 2010, 02:03 PM~16938681
> *for reals!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> dammmmmmmmm!!!
> ...


 hno:  hno: YO I DONT KNOW WHO CAN BUT, WHO CAN MESSAGE ME IF WE GOT IN? WE SENT 3 IN TOTAL AN HAVENT HEARD A WORD. THANKS IN ADVANCE. . .


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP_@Mar 19 2010, 03:15 PM~16939204
> *hno:    hno: YO I DONT KNOW WHO CAN BUT, WHO CAN MESSAGE ME IF WE GOT IN? WE SENT 3 IN TOTAL AN HAVENT HEARD A WORD. THANKS IN ADVANCE. . .
> *



x2.. sent reg with oldies SD.......


----------



## carmar634 (Nov 3, 2009)

send mine three weeks ago! how do we find out if we got in? or not?


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

*ITS GONNA BE ON!*


----------



## HOMER PIMPS0N (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## AMIGOS64 (Feb 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Mar 19 2010, 02:03 PM~16938681
> *for reals!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> dammmmmmmmm!!!
> ...


300


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Amigo's....I just sent in my $$$ last night...too late for me ? 
If so ill still come down & support.


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

*Can't wait for this celebration. 

It's gonna be rockin! *


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Mar 17 2010, 07:17 PM~16921131
> *PRESTIGE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE FROM IMPERIAL,CA
> *


hey Frankie...good to see and your lady at Qualcomm yesterday...best of luck with the new club...see you at Chicano Park in April...roll safe out there...


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

thank you. i guess they sold out to late for us :angry:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMIGOS64_@Mar 19 2010, 10:08 AM~16936945
> *SOLD OUT
> *


 :nicoderm: :wow:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

TTT :wave:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

This will NOT be sold out but the Menudo might run out!!! :0 
FREEEEEEEEE FREEEEE FREEEEE </span>[/b]


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 24 2010, 05:29 PM~16989247
> *Count me in.
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 24 2010, 04:29 PM~16989247
> *This will NOT be sold out but the Menudo might run out!!!  :0
> FREEEEEEEEE FREEEEE FREEEEE  </span>*
> [/b]


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Ttt
we will be out there all the way from nor cal
always a good show


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Mar 24 2010, 04:55 PM~16989543
> *Count me in.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:nicoderm: yea right!!!!!!!!
:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:
















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Mar 24 2010, 09:50 PM~16992299
> *:nicoderm: yea right!!!!!!!!
> :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PINCHI JAIME NEVER SHOWS UP !!! :buttkick: :buttkick: :run: :run:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Feb 15 2010, 09:54 PM~16622924
> *INDIVIDUALS C.C. HAS REGISTERED ALL OUR RANFLAS...!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

*TTT!*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Mar 24 2010, 06:08 PM~16990305
> *Ttt
> we will be out there all the way from nor cal
> always a good show
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

firme latin luxury will be in the house :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

also don't forget.......this clown has a cool show
later on this summer :0 :biggrin: 

Saturday, August 14th 2010 
Xavier The X-Man's Cruise for the Cause Car Show!


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

Is there still space available? 

When is the last day to receive registrations?


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Mar 24 2010, 09:54 PM~16992405
> *PINCHI JAIME NEVER SHOWS UP !!! :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Mar 24 2010, 09:50 PM~16992299
> *:nicoderm: yea right!!!!!!!!
> :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMIGOS64_@Mar 19 2010, 09:08 AM~16936945
> *Now what am I going to do?*


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

*With ALL of the space soldout, this 40th Annual Celebration sould be a ROCKIN one!

The familia & I can't wait!* :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Mar 26 2010, 10:56 AM~17007991
> *
> 
> 
> ...



irte de raite mi tijuanero jejejee....


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Mar 26 2010, 04:00 PM~17010890
> *irte de raite mi tijuanero jejejee....
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: , damn!!!! entonces al dia siguiente voy y me la curo con un Menudo al Luizitas. :biggrin:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

:twak:  :twak: :twak: ya ves tijuanero te dije que te apuraras jaja

w up amigos64 no hay spacio pa mi compa el Tijanero...


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Mar 29 2010, 10:07 AM~17033370
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Mar 29 2010, 03:59 PM~17036317
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



valio madre , se me durmio el gallo y no alcanze a registrarme


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Mar 29 2010, 05:17 PM~17037132
> *valio madre , se me durmio el gallo y no alcanze a registrarme
> 
> 
> ...


NO HAY PEDO YA SOMOS DOS


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Mar 19 2010, 07:07 PM~16941476
> *x2.. sent reg with oldies SD.......
> *



que onda alcanzaste a registrarte?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 24 2010, 04:29 PM~16989247
> *This will NOT be sold out but the Menudo might run out!!!  :0
> FREEEEEEEEE FREEEEE FREEEEE  </span>*
> [/b]


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 30 2010, 10:23 AM~17044353
> *
> *


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Mar 30 2010, 09:07 AM~17043177
> *que onda alcanzaste a registrarte?
> *


yep :cheesy: "segun" hehehe


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Mar 26 2010, 08:09 AM~17006633
> *also don't forget.......this clown has a cool show
> later on this summer :0  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHEVYJOHN


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 30 2010, 05:45 PM~17047642
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHEVYJOHN
> *



orale!!!!!!!!!!  GRACIAS!!!!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Mar 31 2010, 09:07 AM~17053602
> *orale!!!!!!!!!!   GRACIAS!!!!
> *


QUE ONDA CHEVYJOHN..FELIZ CUMPLEANOS...!!! SAKA LAS CERVEZAS HOMIE !!!! :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: WITH PEANUTS..


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

q-vo chevy john.. feliz cumpleanios :wave: :wave: :drama:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd+Mar 31 2010, 09:37 AM~17054301-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


es todo gracias!
me deben una fria cabrones!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

por que nomas unasjajaa una hielera pal chicano park......


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Mar 31 2010, 11:20 AM~17055284
> *por que nomas unasjajaa una hielera pal chicano park......
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Mar 31 2010, 02:10 PM~17056715
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Happy Bday Chevy John! Where do I send the CLown? lol


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 31 2010, 02:50 PM~17057610
> *Happy Bday Chevy John!  Where do I send the CLown?  lol
> *





X2

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 31 2010, 03:50 PM~17057610
> *Happy Bday Chevy John!  Where do I send the CLown?  lol
> *


i hope he's a bartender :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin: "MEXICA TIAHUI" TLATZOHCAMATE OMETEO TONATZIN TONATIUH QUETZALCOATL HUITZILOPOHTLE  I'LL BE THERE


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

QUOTE(xavierthexman @ Mar 31 2010, 03:50 PM) 
Happy Bday Chevy John! Where do I send the CLown? lol




> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Mar 31 2010, 08:02 PM~17060503
> *i hope he's a bartender :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



wow bartender clown???? :wow:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Mar 31 2010, 11:33 PM~17063011
> *QUOTE(xavierthexman @ Mar 31 2010, 03:50 PM)
> Happy Bday Chevy John!  Where do I send the CLown?  lol
> 
> ...



es que todos son una bola de payasos!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

Happy B-day chevyjohn :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 1 2010, 07:22 AM~17064320
> *es que todos son una bola de payasos!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## highlife_63 (Mar 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Mar 29 2010, 08:15 PM~17038591
> *NO HAY PEDO YA SOMOS DOS
> *


SOMOS 3


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by highlife_63_@Apr 2 2010, 11:26 AM~17077083
> *SOMOS 3
> *



mas 4 , tu Jefe que tambien se quedo fuera


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

yo si ire!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Mar 31 2010, 02:10 PM~17056715
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 4 2010, 09:22 AM~17091779
> *
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: q-vo Bird


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Apr 2 2010, 11:13 PM~17083078
> *yo si ire!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

I WILL BE THERE !! ALL THE WAY FROM "SOUTH FLORIDA" , HOPE TO HAVE A GREAT TIME!- SAN DIEGO-.  :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

The family will be there for sure....... :biggrin







:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Apr 7 2010, 06:37 PM~17127222
> *
> 
> 
> ...



no te preocupes tijuanero te vas de raite en el novita!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Mar 1 2010, 08:58 PM~16767157
> *WE'LL BE THERE TOO :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Apr 7 2010, 06:02 PM~17127581
> *no te preocupes tijuanero te vas de raite en el novita!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

ONLY TWO MORE WEEKS!!!!!!!! :rimshot:


----------



## petetrejo (Jan 19, 2008)

Anybody received their conformation notice yet????????


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by petetrejo_@Apr 13 2010, 03:27 PM~17181371
> *Anybody received their conformation notice yet????????
> *


 :nosad: :happysad:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chicano77 (Feb 5, 2008)

*CHICANOS C.C FROM PROVIDENCE,R.I.............PRESENTE
REPRESENTANDO FOR THE NORTHEAST......ORALE FLYING OUT TO CALI THIS WEEKEND*


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by petetrejo_@Apr 13 2010, 03:27 PM~17181371
> *Anybody received their conformation notice yet????????
> *


no! but my check finally cleared


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 14 2010, 09:03 AM~17189248
> *no! but my check finally cleared
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Are we allowed to BBQ and if so does it need to be propane?


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chicano77 (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 15 2010, 03:53 PM~17202621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco: I KNOW IT SOUNDS CRAZY ,BUT ANYBODY GOT THE ACTUAL ADDRESS OF THE PARK....................FIRST TIME COMING DOWN FROM ANAHEIM.ORALE THANX


----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

i dont know the address, but if your comming on the 5 , get off on Cesar Chavez, by the Coronado Bride and turn left and you will run into it , its about 2 blocks from the exit U cant miss it, it will be jumping with cars, good luck


----------



## chicano77 (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chevvy_@Apr 15 2010, 11:06 PM~17207015
> *i dont know the address, but if your comming on the 5 , get off on  Cesar Chavez, by the Coronado Bride and turn left and you will run into it , its about 2 blocks from the exit  U  cant miss it, it will be jumping with cars, good luck
> *


  GOOD ENOUGH ,THNX CARNAL.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Apr 15 2010, 09:35 AM~17200871
> *Are we allowed to BBQ and if so does it need to be propane?
> *


call the number on the flier, normally you can but not sure if they 
want to because of safety :happysad:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

IT DONT SAY NOTHIN IN THE RULES ABOUT BBQ-ING. :dunno:


----------



## petetrejo (Jan 19, 2008)

Got my confirmation notice this afternoon, see u lowriders outher. Pete with the 57 chevy.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by petetrejo_@Apr 16 2010, 07:56 PM~17216754
> *Got my confirmation notice this afternoon, see u lowriders outher. Pete with the 57 chevy.
> *


x2


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 16 2010, 09:02 AM~17211597
> *IT DONT SAY NOTHIN IN THE RULES ABOUT BBQ-ING. :dunno:
> *


call the number on the flier.
i think they don't allow it on this day because of safety
reasons but maybe you can in certain areas. but there will
be alot of food vendors there.


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 17 2010, 08:42 PM~17224415
> *call the number on the flier.
> i think they don't allow it on this day because of safety
> reasons but maybe you can in certain areas. but there will
> ...


FUCK IT, SANDWICHES!!!


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

que paso tijuanero andas crudo o k??? jajaj

no c te olvide ir eh aunk no lleves carro..


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

NEED INFO CALL ADAM 6)203-2235 OR CHICO 6)824-4311


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

bien malillas , simon , por ahi andaremos




> _Originally posted by novita62_@Apr 19 2010, 09:09 AM~17236523
> *que paso tijuanero andas crudo o k??? jajaj
> 
> no c te olvide ir eh aunk no lleves carro..
> *


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

SLOW LANE FAM. WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

TIEMPO CAR CLUB TJ MEXICO.. WIL BE THERE...


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Apr 20 2010, 08:20 PM~17253634
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave: q-vo tijuanero no llores.... ahi te vas en el novita


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

CHICANO PARK THIS SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

X-MAN'S MENUDO THIS SUNDAY....................
:rimshot: :run: :run: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 17 2010, 07:42 PM~17224415
> *call the number on the flier.
> i think they don't allow it on this day because of safety
> reasons but maybe you can in certain areas. but there will
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 21 2010, 07:40 AM~17257279
> *CHICANO PARK THIS SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> X-MAN'S MENUDO THIS SUNDAY....................
> ...



ONLY 3 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :h5: :h5:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 21 2010, 06:40 AM~17257279
> *CHICANO PARK THIS SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> X-MAN'S MENUDO THIS SUNDAY....................
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 21 2010, 07:40 AM~17257279
> *CHICANO PARK THIS SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> X-MAN'S MENUDO THIS SUNDAY....................
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 21 2010, 05:41 PM~17262875
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: TTT! FOR SAN DIEGO!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Q-Vo to all of my Homies in the San Diego area. I will not be able to make it this weekend because it falls on my 20th Wedding Anniversary. This is the one car show that means the most to me because of the strong feeling of pride from all "La Raza" in the park. Que Viva Chicano Power.</span>*


----------



## Corns83' (Jul 22, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 21 2010, 09:11 PM~17265870
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Q-Vo to all of my Homies in the San Diego area.  I will not be able to make it this weekend because it falls on my 20th Wedding Anniversary.  This is the one car show that means the most to me because of the strong feeling of pride from all "La Raza" in the park.  Que Viva Chicano Power.</span>
> *


ORALE! MAKE SURE YOU PRE REGISTER NEXT YEAR.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 21 2010, 09:11 PM~17265870
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Q-Vo to all of my Homies in the San Diego area.  I will not be able to make it this weekend because it falls on my 20th Wedding Anniversary.  This is the one car show that means the most to me because of the strong feeling of pride from all "La Raza" in the park.  Que Viva Chicano Power.</span>
> *


orale congrats on the 20 years, and may God bless many more.
you'll be there in spirit homie  :biggrin: 
and hopefully you can make it down next year


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 21 2010, 09:11 PM~17265870
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Q-Vo to all of my Homies in the San Diego area.  I will not be able to make it this weekend because it falls on my 20th Wedding Anniversary.  This is the one car show that means the most to me because of the strong feeling of pride from all "La Raza" in the park.  Que Viva Chicano Power.</span>
> *



Congrats on the 20yrs...In this day and age it says a lot. May God BLess you and the familia for many more years to come. We will see you down here next year!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:h5: :drama: 


IT'S ON............... in 24hrs. the park will be packed  :biggrin:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 23 2010, 06:39 AM~17279185
> *:h5:  :drama:
> IT'S ON............... in 24hrs. the park will be packed   :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: HELL YEAH I CANT WAIT!!!! hno:


----------



## GILLIGAN619 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Apr 23 2010, 07:50 AM~17279267
> *:h5: HELL YEAH I CANT WAIT!!!!  hno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

any one got a reg that they cant use i need one
dont want to risk hualing a trailer and not get in 
hit me up 562 708 0320


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

San Diego, CA 
weather forecast................... :0 

Fri 4/23 - Sunshine and patchy clouds 
HIGH 63°F - LOW 48°F

Sat 4/24 - Sunny
HIGH -66°F LOW 50°F

Sun 4/25 - Mostly sunny 
HIGH 70°F - LOW 52°F


 :biggrin:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

I didnt reg / have to work so ill be posting up on the street nearby. Off at 11 pm tonight & there early Sat...who needs sleep?


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

i called and there soldout if you didnt pre-reg that it thats what i was told


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 22 2010, 09:16 AM~17269818
> *Congrats on the 20yrs...In this day and age it says a lot.  May God BLess you and the familia for many more years to come.  We will see you down here next year!
> *


*GRACIAS A TODOS THAT WISHED ME AND MY WIFE A HAPPY 20th WEDDING ANNIVERSARY. SEE YOU ALL NEXT YEAR GOD WILLING.*


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 23 2010, 07:39 AM~17279185
> *:h5:  :drama:
> IT'S ON............... in 24hrs. the park will be packed   :biggrin:
> *



el nobita is ready... i'm gonna cross da border tonogth to be bien tempranito enel parque!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Apr 23 2010, 06:01 PM~17284537
> *el nobita is ready... i'm gonna cross da border tonogth to be bien tempranito enel parque!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


zaz


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm ready! :biggrin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Apr 23 2010, 09:09 PM~17285539
> *I'm ready! :biggrin:
> *


see you there david :biggrin:


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

*Woo Hoo...tomorrow! :biggrin: *


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Ttt
leaving nor cal be there in bout 8 hours for a good show


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Apr 23 2010, 06:01 PM~17284537
> *el nobita is ready... i'm gonna cross da border tonogth to be bien tempranito enel parque!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



 :tears:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow what an awesome turnout & the weather was perfect too. Good to see old friends & ill be posting the pix i took soon. Once again Amigos CC ran a smooth event.


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Apr 24 2010, 04:17 PM~17290061
> *Wow what an awesome turnout & the weather was perfect too. Good to see old friends & ill be posting the pix i took soon. Once again Amigos CC ran a smooth event.
> *


what's up mark god seeing you again! I had to leave early cuz I got sik again! UGH! But definitely a gr8 show! See everybody tomorrow @ luzitas!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ANY PICS


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ANY PICS :dunno:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

x-man's ride looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice Pics Keep Them Coming.....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Apr 24 2010, 08:05 PM~17291472
> *Nice Pics Keep Them Coming.....
> *


x2


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

We did good out there today !!! Best of Show Truck !! Not bad for our first time out there !!! Great show AMIGO'S !!!!


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TOGETHER CAR CLUB LOS HAD A GREAT TIME GOOD SHOW JUST WANNA SAY TO RUDY AND THE GUYS FROM ELA AND ART AND THE GUYS FROM SD AMIGOS THANKS GUYS FOR THE LUV AND RESPECT ONCE AGAIN GREAT SHOW


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Apr 24 2010, 05:53 PM~17290791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic FiveNine619, I think it came out better than the ones I took :biggrin:


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

TRAFFIC SO.CAL HAD A GREAT TIME.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

This pic was taken around 9 am









...and this was around noon


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ra8drfan_@Apr 24 2010, 11:18 PM~17292961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You guys were right behind us and your rides were lookin good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NESIO (Apr 25, 2010)

Klique Car Club had alot of nice cars this year and also recieved trophies for most participating club and best upohlstry.


----------



## Corns83' (Jul 22, 2008)

Chicano park was bad ass this year and alot of firme rides cant wait for next year!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ORALE..............I DON'T SEE ANY PIC'S OF MR. CONEJO AND THE IMAPALS.....WERE THEY AT?????????????? :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Cinco De Mayo Car Show and Fiesta May 8th Every One welcome 
Car Club with most cars participation trophy and $200.00 cash (must be flying plaques)

Visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com for Pre-Registration form


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NESIO_@Apr 24 2010, 11:05 PM~17293293
> *Klique Car Club had alot of nice cars this year and also recieved trophies for most participating club and best upohlstry.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie we had a great time.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

*~SUPREME STYLES CC SAN DIEGO~*


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

IT WAS OUR FIRST TIME.OUT THERE ......HAD A GOOD TIME......JAY JAY PACHUCO CAR CLUB


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Apr 24 2010, 10:40 PM~17293142
> *You guys were right behind us and your rides were lookin good. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie, you guys had some really nice rides too!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 25 2010, 03:16 AM~17293828
> *ORALE..............I DON'T SEE ANY PIC'S OF MR. CONEJO AND THE IMAPALS.....WERE THEY AT?????????????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I seen the Impalas there. He was working (on call) so he was driving his work truck & left the 62 at home.


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

I took 150 or so pix...ill post a few in the next few days...


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

NICE PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 21 2010, 05:41 PM~17262875
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

more soon...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

x-man's ride looking good :thumbsup:


Thanks FERN for the compliment! Nice Pic. :biggrin:


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

WENT TO CHICANO PARK TO BE PART OF HISTORY FOR THE RAZA AND HAD A GREAT TIME .ALOT OF FIRME RANFLAS AND GENTE . WAS WELL WORTH THE TRIP FROM THE BAY AREA. PURO BOMBAS !!!!!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

i'm downloading all my pics at this moment.
took over 100 pics at Chicano & about 50-60
at the x-man's menudo. great weather all weekend
for both events.


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 25 2010, 09:21 PM~17299875
> *i'm downloading all my pics at this moment.
> took over 100 pics at Chicano & about 50-60
> at the x-man's menudo. great weather all weekend
> ...


Kool....good seeing you John.


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

This was probably one of the best shows Ive been to alot of nice rides and hynas :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Apr 25 2010, 11:43 PM~17302434
> *This was probably one of the best shows Ive been to alot of nice rides and hynas  :biggrin:
> *



LOL! Good seeing you bro! Tell your Dad he missed out! See you in Santa Maria!


----------



## SLF~PUPPET (May 8, 2009)

SLOW LANE FAMILIA had a FIRME time at the show one of the best ive ever been to!!!!


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Apr 23 2010, 06:01 PM~17284537
> *el nobita is ready... i'm gonna cross da border tonogth to be bien tempranito enel parque!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



y tus pics?


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

HAD A GREAT TIME @ XICANO PARKS ANNUAL EVENT...CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR. :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 25 2010, 07:28 PM~17299100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*looking good xavier....can't wait to see it in person - ONE LOVE BIG RASTA*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

another bad ass show


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

CAME FROM PHOENIX TO THE SHOW. SAN DIEGO THAT WAS THE BEST SHOW BY FAR BECAUSE OF THE GOOD ATMOSPHERE THE RAZA CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR. 
:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Great show! 

I got more fotos on my website @ www.XavierTheXman.com


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.X_@Apr 25 2010, 03:17 PM~17296931
> *I seen the Impalas there. He was working (on call) so he was driving his work truck & left the 62 at home.
> *


THAT SUCKS.....HOMEBOY HAD TO WORK. LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A REAL GOOD TURNOUT. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 26 2010, 09:42 AM~17304860
> *looking good xavier....can't wait to see it in person - ONE LOVE BIG RASTA
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 26 2010, 07:15 PM~17310835
> *Great show!
> 
> I got more fotos on my website @ www.XavierTheXman.com
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 26 2010, 07:15 PM~17310835
> *Great show!
> 
> I got more fotos on my website @ www.XavierTheXman.com
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 26 2010, 07:15 PM~17310835
> *Great show!
> 
> I got more fotos on my website @ www.XavierTheXman.com
> *


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 26 2010, 07:21 PM~17310925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful ride.


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Pics coming soon :biggrin: Sorry for making you wait at the gate Xavier :happysad: Nah not really :rofl:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Apr 25 2010, 10:43 PM~17302434
> *This was probably one of the best shows Ive been to alot of nice rides and hynas  :biggrin:
> *




X2


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Apr 26 2010, 07:24 AM~17303819
> *y tus pics?
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: deje la camara enla casa del Zote de OldieS jaja

en cuanto vaya x ella las subo tijuanero  

pero tome mas de 300 pics en los dos dias


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

LOL! Good seeing you bro! Tell your Dad he missed out! See you in Santa Maria!

ya we will see you out there at the show


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

THIS WAS ONE OF THE BEST TURNOUTS I HAVE EVER SEEN...THE S.D...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Apr 26 2010, 08:43 PM~17312306
> *Pics coming soon :biggrin: Sorry for making you wait at the gate Xavier :happysad: Nah not really :rofl:
> *


:biggrin: 
Everyone that showed their ride that day had to wait in line but you wouldn't know that cause you don't have a ride to show. :0 
Just move out of the way son and let the rides come in. Thanks again to Amigos for a good show and a nice parking spot.  BTW thanks for doing a good job moving the cones puppet.


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLF~PUPPET_@Apr 26 2010, 12:15 AM~17302889
> *SLOW LANE FAMILIA had a FIRME time at the show one of the best ive ever been to!!!!
> *


Saw you guys rollin through old town Sunday


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Majestics...








Latin pride El paso TX.
















& more...


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 26 2010, 11:59 PM~17314539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Awesome pictures Xavier! Great seeing you again. 
Finally got to see your ride in person and man, what a beautiful 61. Totally love it!  

The family & I had a GREAT time! Awesome show & celebration. Can't wait till next year for the 41st Event. :biggrin: *


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

*GREAT PICTURES EVERYONE! 
Keep them coming. :biggrin: *


----------



## SLF~PUPPET (May 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Apr 27 2010, 01:07 AM~17314591
> *Saw you guys rollin through old town Sunday
> *


Firme!! We had a blast!


----------



## SLF~PUPPET (May 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Apr 27 2010, 01:07 AM~17314591
> *Saw you guys rollin through old town Sunday
> *


Klique was looking really firme out there you vatos have some nice rides!!!!


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

I HAD THE GREAT PLEASURE OF ATTENDING THIS YEARS 40TH ANNUAL CHICANO PARK CELEBRATION!! AND I MUST SAY IT HAD TO BE THE BEST CAR SHOW/EVENT THAT I HAVE EVER BEEN TO, LOVE THE CULTURE AND ALL THE TOP NOTCH RIDES!!!....WELL WORTH THE TRIP FROM "SOUTH FLORIDA" , MET SOME COOL GENTE AND MADE NEW FRIENDS , THANKS FOR THE LOVE "SANDIEGO"


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Apr 28 2010, 10:48 AM~17330197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Luis, it was great meeting u and your lady and thanks for coming out to San Diego. Glad you had a good time. :biggrin:


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry about the late pixs


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Apr 28 2010, 11:09 AM~17330417
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Like David said it was very nice to meet you and your lady. San Diego has some good Lowrider gente and the Tacos are the Bomb..Next time your out here I'll take you to eat some in the '61.


----------



## esco64 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

here's my contribution....


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice! :biggrin: wrong html




> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 28 2010, 07:57 PM~17335768
> *here's my contribution....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

GREAT MEETING YOU GUYS!! AND NEXT TIME IAM IN TOWN I WILL BE SURE TO HIT YOU UP!! ......THANKS AGAIN FOR THE HOSPITALITY.  :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 28 2010, 07:59 PM~17335806
> *Nice!  :biggrin:  wrong html
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

well that's all i got :biggrin: :biggrin: 
great day, great weather, great weekend


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

NICE PICS FELLAS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Great pix John. Looks like it got packed after i left. Heres the last of mine.........


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Mrs. Inc. (Jan 27, 2010)

TTT


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

anyone got a vid of the dancin bomb frm Viejitos??


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

http://i539.photobucket.com/albums/ff353/L...RNIA2010078.jpg


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

LATIN PRIDE CC EL PASO TX


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN PRIDE CC_@Jun 5 2010, 01:42 PM~17703199
> *
> *


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

What is the date for Chicano Park in 2011?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jerry62_@Nov 28 2010, 06:13 PM~19184609
> *What is the date for Chicano Park in 2011?
> *



April 23rd, 2011

http://www.xavierthexman.com/events.php


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 28 2010, 08:12 PM~19186417
> *April 23rd, 2011
> 
> http://www.xavierthexman.com/events.php
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Nov 29 2010, 03:39 PM~19191802
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Vas a ir Tijuanero????


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 28 2010, 09:12 PM~19186417
> *April 23rd, 2011
> 
> http://www.xavierthexman.com/events.php
> *


Xavier , the link you have is for last year and there has since been changes to it. For one, the address is not the same, I'll send you an updated one ASAP. I still need to make some changes to it. Probably by this weekend. :ninja:


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

What is the 2011 date? I want to go.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman+Nov 28 2010, 08:12 PM~19186417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'LL BE THERE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## carlos64 (Aug 19, 2009)

NEW WAVE SO. CAL WILL BE THERE..SAT APRIL 23, 2011..


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

CHOLOS CARCLUB WILL COME THRU THAT DAY. I WOULD LIKE TO PERFORM IF THERE ARE SLOTS OPEN THAT DAY


----------

